# My new bully Mikeland's Mad-Donna



## Clashez (Oct 21, 2013)

Haven't posted in awhile buy I got a new pup 3 months ago. MikeLand's Mad-Donna. She's a pocket bully standing just under13" at the whiters .
And weights 39 pounds . Will post up pictures of her later but here's her bully ped for now with pictures.

BullyPedia | The Premiere All Bully Breed Certified Pedigree Database


----------

